# Auntie Linda corrupted my Molly!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well auntie Linda is gone she left this morning at 6am. Molly loves her and is kind of sulky now Yesterday I was slaving in the kitchen making some red thai curry and I came into the living room and found this.....Molly on the couch on auntie Linda's lap head on the couch cushion I was like noooooooo you broke the no couch rule Molly seemed so content  My sister said "she smelled so nice and is so soft I couldn't resist" ....I let her stay there for an hour or so hopefully she doesn't remember this today


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That second picture is my new favorite Molly picture!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She finally mastered the "romantic look"


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Renne the second picture looks like she saying mum I'm a good girl please let me stay on the couch?? How could you not resist having little Molly Pocket on the couch with you Renne she's such a cutie? xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Oh Renne the second picture looks like she saying mum I'm a good girl please let me stay on the couch?? How could you not resist having little Molly Pocket on the couch with you Renne she's such a cutie? xxx


I know I have a heart of stone I have the no couch rule and she never tries to get on it but my sister picked her up and put her on her lap It made me laugh but I am hoping that Molly won't think it's ok now I hold her sometimes but I always make sure she isn't physically on the couch


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That face! She was demonstrating where she belongs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're missing out Renee... All those molly cuddles!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH I love it! she will wear you down I tell you, up on the furniture! she will love it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You're missing out Renee... All those molly cuddles!!


I do hold her all the time but I am usually standing or sitting in the chair and she snuggles up around my neck always she never wants to sit on my lap?? I guess she is a neck warmer



lady amanda said:


> HAHAHAH I love it! she will wear you down I tell you, up on the furniture! she will love it!



NEVER!! she tries to work me but so far so good 1 year and the no couch rule is still going She is pretty cute though when she paws at me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You and my Heartless One sound like a match made in heaven!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> You and my Heartless One sound like a match made in heaven!


ha!!! Too funny Does Rufus have a no couch rule too????


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh renee, how could you resist that pleading begging face, "please don't move me, please don't move me, I love auntie Linda" haha.
She knows she's having a special treat.
Molly can cuddle on my couch with me any day....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh renee, how could you resist that pleading begging face, "please don't move me, please don't move me, I love auntie Linda" haha.
> She knows she's having a special treat.
> Molly can cuddle on my couch with me any day....


Ha!! You are so funny I'm sure she would love your place a new Yellow dog once a week she would be in heaven and drinks and naps on the coffee table


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly must have thought Christmas had come early 
Three cheers for Auntie Linda.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha!! You are so funny I'm sure she would love your place a new Yellow dog once a week she would be in heaven and drinks and naps on the coffee table


Haha - that about sums us up, I don't know why we call it a coffee table - we never put coffee on it..... It should be called a wine table!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That second picture is so cute, those big eyes 'I know I shouldn't be here but I was asked and I'm just being polite'!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha - that about sums us up, I don't know why we call it a coffee table - we never put coffee on it..... It should be called a wine table!  x


This weekend ours was a beer table, wine table and a whisky table


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> This weekend ours was a beer table, wine table and a whisky table


Sounds like my ideal table!  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:how did I know you would say that??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Either your psychic..... Or I'm a predictable lush! 
I suspect the latter


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Or we think alike that is creepy


----------

